# Still no period after miscarriage



## Ginny108

Hi everyone,

I'm new here and I was hoping I could find some people who have shared my experience. I have a daughter who is 4 and we started trying for a second one in February. We were lucky and got pregnant on the first try. But in my 11th week I miscarried. The pregnant was completely normal and the doctor says I'm perfectly okay to try again after my first normal cycle. 

I had my miscarriage on May 13th (Mother's Day :cry:) and I still haven't had my period yet. My doctor has been monitoring my blood levels and I just had a blood test Saturday. I have still not ovulated. I've had moments of spotting, but the doctor doesn't think they count (neither do I). So she is putting me on progesterone for 5 days (I should get my period within two weeks of that) and says and hopefully that will kick start things. I just took my first pill today.

Has anyone else had a similar experience they could share? I would love to get pregnant again and I wish my period would just come.


----------



## Smiler82

So sorry for your loss :hugs:

With my first loss, I was 10 weeks pregnant. It took 12 weeks for me to ovulate afterwards, although during those 12 weeks I did have random bleeding and spotting. But because I do BBT I knew that none of these bleeds were true periods as I'd not had a temp rise.

I was told to just wait it out, and that it is normal for it to take up to 3 months for "hormonal issues" to sort themselves out. He also said that because I was relatively far along, there was more pregnancy hormones for my body to filter out, and my womb needed to go back to its normal size. He said someone who has a very early loss, e.g. 4/5 weeks would recover much faster than someone almost 12 weeks so the advice of getting your period 4-6 weeks after a loss wouldn't always apply to someone who'd had a miscarriage later on in the 1st trimester.

Sorry that is all a bit waffly :wacko:

It's not quite the same but I was just on progesterone to delay my period for my holiday. I took it for 12 days and got my period 3 days after stopping it. But I guess the tablets I took would be a different formulation to yours, so possibly not relevant.

I hope things settle down soon :hugs:


----------



## amjon

Smiler82 said:


> So sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> With my first loss, I was 10 weeks pregnant. It took 12 weeks for me to ovulate afterwards, although during those 12 weeks I did have random bleeding and spotting. But because I do BBT I knew that none of these bleeds were true periods as I'd not had a temp rise.
> 
> I was told to just wait it out, and that it is normal for it to take up to 3 months for "hormonal issues" to sort themselves out. He also said that because I was relatively far along, there was more pregnancy hormones for my body to filter out, and my womb needed to go back to its normal size. He said someone who has a very early loss, e.g. 4/5 weeks would recover much faster than someone almost 12 weeks so the advice of getting your period 4-6 weeks after a loss wouldn't always apply to someone who'd had a miscarriage later on in the 1st trimester.
> 
> Sorry that is all a bit waffly :wacko:
> 
> It's not quite the same but I was just on progesterone to delay my period for my holiday. I took it for 12 days and got my period 3 days after stopping it. But I guess the tablets I took would be a different formulation to yours, so possibly not relevant.
> 
> I hope things settle down soon :hugs:

How long do you get the temp rise for? I had a temp spike on Friday, then back to what I had been having since and it appears AF has shown up today.


----------



## Smiler82

amjon - in a normal cycle, your temp starts to rise the day after ovulation and should remain elevated for about two weeks. 

However, after my losses my temps were all over the place. With my first I didn't ovulate for 12 weeks after, and with my 2nd my first cycle was anovulatory, which is quite normal after a miscarriage.

So sorry for both of your losses hun :hugs:


----------

